

Ask HN: Hacker News related sites? - natrius2

There have been a couple of peripheral sites intended to provide features that HN doesn't provide itself. What are they?
======
kqr2
For financial news:

<http://newmogul.com>

For everything else:

<http://nonhackernews.com/>

------
tokenadult
Search YC

<http://searchyc.com/>

I use this, and a site-restricted Google search,

[http://www.google.com/search?q=hacker+site%3Anews.ycombinato...](http://www.google.com/search?q=hacker+site%3Anews.ycombinator.com)

when I want to check if a cool link has already been posted here.

